# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [ubuntu] Installing of Jupiter on Ubuntu 13.04

## kobras

Hello
Today I have installed newest vesrion of Ubuntu 13.04.
The first program which I have tried to install was a Jupiter.
I have done everything as it was written in that article, but in the end I got next error:

E: unable to locate package jupiter

what the problem?

----------


## oldos2er

Moved to Ubuntu +1 (Raring Ringtail).

----------


## mc4man

> I have done everything as it was written in that article, but in the end I got next error:
> 
> E: unable to locate package jupiter
> 
> what the problem?


When you used add-apt-repository the source was added as raring, like - 


```
http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/jupiter/ubuntu raring main
```

Seeing as though there are no raring packages in the ppa 'apt-get update' will ignore the source, so no jupiter available

You can wait till such time as there is a raring package or install the quantal version & see, whether you should do that, *I've   no idea at all..*
If inclined to try you could either download the quantal jupiter package from ppa page directly & install or  edit your sources list as in screen, update, ect.

----------


## JMB74

Jupiter has been retired and is not compatible with kernel 3.7 onwards.

----------


## rrnbtter

Greetings,
It's been there for me and doing fine.

rrnbtter-Satellite-L305 3.9.0-030900rc3-generic #201303171935 SMP Sun Mar 17 23:44:49 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux

----------


## JMB74

Maybe it behaves a bit better with 3.9?

https://bugs.launchpad.net/jupiter-project/+bug/1091510

It has still been retired though. 

http://www.fewt.com/2012/12/an-impor...t-jupiter.html

----------


## cariboo

fewt commented about retiring Jupiter in the Fuduntu thread here

----------


## kobras

ok, thank you. I have decided to install ubuntu 12.10

----------


## Hum137

Hi!, I get the same problem, but did you try with gnome-power-manager or bumblebee? maybe that can do the job while Jupiter release a new version

----------


## cariboo

> Hi!, I get the same problem, but did you try with gnome-power-manager or bumblebee? maybe that can do the job while Jupiter release a new version


There won't be a new version of Jupiter, according to the author, improvements have been made in the kernel and most distributions, so it isn't needed any more.

----------


## monkeybrain2012

Jupiter is no more. But there may be a replacement
http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/impro...y-life-in.html

----------


## montag dp

> Jupiter is no more. But there may be a replacement
> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/impro...y-life-in.html


Yup, I've been using TLP with good results since Jupiter went away.  It certainly saves some watts.

----------


## kevpan815

This is a Ubuntu + 1 Forum! Only Discuss 13.10 in this Forum! Just FYI!

----------

